# when to crop



## nicksavvis22 (Aug 27, 2020)

hi all ...got my bubba kush 2.0 near the end .  Has been flowering for 57 days ... the seed supplier recommends 50 to 55 days ... ive been watching the hairs to see if they would reach around 50 percent Amber colour but still have lots of white/blonde hairs .  Crystals are nice and milky .  Do I wait it out until my hairs have turned more or is it time to chop em  ? Pictures attached ...got a little nute burn towards the end hence some of the yellow leaves . Thanks for any genuine input !


----------



## pute (Aug 27, 2020)

Looking good.  I think it could use a few more days.  IMO.  You are gonna love it.  Well done.


----------



## nicksavvis22 (Aug 27, 2020)

putembk said:


> Looking good.  I think it could use a few more days.  IMO.  You are gonna love it.  Well done.


Thank you ! My first grow and there is PLENTY to learn... im excited for the final product thats for sure !


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 27, 2020)

Great job my friend and great bud porn.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 27, 2020)

Ditto Go a lil longer, and it is perfectly normal for the leaves to turn yellow
Just means the plant is coming to the end of it's life cycle. The name is called Necrosis when this happens.

The youngest leaves at the bottom of plants close to full maturity will turn yellow and die off—don't worry! Almost all fan leaves will start to become yellow as harvest time approaches. During this period, growers stop feeding their plants in a process known as flushing. Flushing encourages flowers that produce a much smoother smoke. Yellow leaves are a good sign in this context!


----------



## pute (Aug 27, 2020)

For your first grow you get a 10 my friend.  You obviously did your homework before jumping in blind.


----------



## nicksavvis22 (Aug 27, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Ditto Go a lil longer, and it is perfectly normal for the leaves to turn yellow
> Just means the plant is coming to the end of it's life cycle. The name is called Necrosis when this happens.
> 
> The youngest leaves at the bottom of plants close to full maturity will turn yellow and die off—don't worry! Almost all fan leaves will start to become yellow as harvest time approaches. During this period, growers stop feeding their plants in a process known as flushing. Flushing encourages flowers that produce a much smoother smoke. Yellow leaves are a good sign in this context!


I've been flushing for just about 2 weeks now ...appreciate the info ! I will let them go a little longer .. they have grown so much in the past 2 weeks that I definitely wouldnt hate more bud growth over another week haha


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 27, 2020)

Really is a great job for your 1st grow. Mine damn sure didnt look like that.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 27, 2020)

If you have a loop for checking the trichs to see if cloudy and amber
Cloudy will give you head high
more amber body lock  or couchloc .
I tend to let them go 30%amber myself, everyone is different.
When you loop scoop the trichs dont use the sugar leaf around bud but use the bud itself for truer reading.
That;s the way I do it


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 27, 2020)

I will concur you have done well.  I always go by Trichs and not by the seed vendors time. they may say 65 days for all pheno types.  I have seen anything from 10 early to 20 days late.  Your Loop or scope is your friend right now.   Was this in Soil or Hydro. Keep doing what your doing.
Roster I one time did a 30 % and let the other go 50 %.  The 50 you wake up a few hours later with drool from your chin.  Great sleep meds.
30 just right.


----------



## nicksavvis22 (Aug 27, 2020)

WoodHippy said:


> I will concur you have done well.  I always go by Trichs and not by the seed vendors time. they may say 65 days for all pheno types.  I have seen anything from 10 early to 20 days late.  Your Loop or scope is your friend right now.   Was this in Soil or Hydro. Keep doing what your doing.
> Roster I one time did a 30 % and let the other go 50 %.  The 50 you wake up a few hours later with drool from your chin.  Great sleep meds.
> 30 just right.


In pro mix soil ...thanks for the tips!


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 27, 2020)

No tips from me,  I make observations . Get your Tips from the smart Folks.  I am a Backwoods Scientist.  That talks to Himself.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 27, 2020)

Aint that the truth.


----------



## Steve1 (Aug 28, 2020)

Good Job!


----------



## Oldbay (Aug 28, 2020)

Looking really good - first run or not


----------



## Trophyhunt (Aug 30, 2020)

Ok, newby here, what is flushing? Do I need to buy a fertilizer to flush? I heard your flush two days and quit watering for two days before you cut ???? I have brown hairs, but my tricolor are mixed amber, clear and little cloudy all over????


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 30, 2020)

Flush with plain water and some use Molasses also.


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 31, 2020)

Great growing, whether your first or 100th garden, congrats.


----------



## Trophyhunt (Sep 19, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Flush with plain water and some use Molasses also.


So I watered twice a day (about a gallon a time) when I had my plants, morning evening.  I fertilized every 2 weeks. So are you saying I should have quit fertilizing longer before I cut, should I have been doing more fert?


----------

